# Hypo Sunkissed



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I have seen for sale some hatchlings advertised as Hypo Sunkissed. As Sunkissed is hypo type B would you take it that they also have the hypo A gene. Is this possible?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its a mix between the two, it creates a brighter that ever hypo type, but this one looks like sunkissed, so its hypo sunkissed.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for that, i may order one now!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

One just hopes they ARE in fact homozygous hypo, homozygous sunkissed and not just being described as "hypo sunkissed" like I've seen some pale Silver-Queen-like ghosts described as "Super Hypo Pastel Ghost".


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

But I think that these are coming from Rich Z at Serpenco so I think that if he says there homozygous Hypo A + B then I would guess they are.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Fair enough - if they're Serpenco hatchlings, I'd certainly trust that they are as described, genuine double homozygous babies.

I'd have been tempted by some of his possible hypo-or-ultra-or-boths myself


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> One just hopes they ARE in fact homozygous hypo, homozygous sunkissed and not just being described as "hypo sunkissed" like I've seen some pale Silver-Queen-like ghosts described as "Super Hypo Pastel Ghost".


that bugs me too, what is a super hypo? or a hypo ghost? surely its either hypo or it isnt lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> that bugs me too, what is a super hypo? or a hypo ghost? surely its either hypo or it isnt lol


thats what the yanks labelled my ghost stripe as, you remember the whole hypo ghost thing:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> thats what the yanks labelled my ghost stripe as, you remember the whole hypo ghost thing:lol2:


maybe i just dont undertand something there lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> maybe i just dont undertand something there lol


 
or they are doing it to make em sound better:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dunno, seems to be a new morph all the time now eh


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah:lol2:, but i cant have them all:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nope, theres no one on the planet that has all morphs, there are 3/4/5 top tanks that are doing projects, for instance from what i have been told rich z dont have any lavas??, weird eh


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, thats someone i thought would have had, i suppose its hard to put a figure on the amount of morphs really, with things going on behind the scenes and the possibilities that have not been played with yet


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well look at the cinder, its only just gone into amel and hypo.. so thats another whole load to get started on.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well look at the cinder, its only just gone into amel and hypo.. so thats another whole load to get started on.


 
yeah and who knows what else may come from the lav, lava, diffused and ultra areas too


hmmmm ultramel z:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, not sure thats even possible?? bet it is


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, not sure thats even possible?? bet it is


 
If it is it'll be bloody dear:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmmm what about hypo cinder diffused, or even ultra cinder diffused:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, give it 4/5 years rich will have them


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Butter cinders ... they will be exciting. Amel cinders just have those red speckles, will adding caramel make them yellow, make them disappear, or make something completely different?

Wonder what an anery cinder will look like?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

but imagine a diffused cinder:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Eh, I want to see what the hypo cinders (Hypo Ashy?) grow up like.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Well dare say that we will be seeing a lot from the cinders in the next 2/3 years as there's plenty of hets out there.

Rich Z was already selling normals het cinder, lavender, hypo, bloodred for $2000 so if he is already releasing them to the public it probably means that his got some that will be ready to produce next year or year after.

Also there are the following hets that I've found on the acr registry.

Het cinder, hypo, blood Possibly het amel American Cornsnake Registry - CCC'S LAPILLI

Het Lava, Cinder possibly het amel American Cornsnake Registry - CCC'S FIAMME WOW!!!!!!!!

So that's Amel and hypo already combined with Cinder to produce snakes and Bloodred, Lavender and lava in hets probably in the next couple of years then there's the combos of 3 or more genes with cinder. 

Oh and Ssthisto here's a hypo cinder American Cornsnake Registry - LBR'S Z MAN


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Rich bred cinders to silver queens and phantoms a couple of years back, I reckon they'll make some interesting F2s ....

The future is bright, the future is cinder :lol2:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

toyah said:


> The future is bright, the future is cinder :lol2:


Yeah, or Ashy or Z or Anery C..............:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ashy sounds crap lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ashy sounds crap lol


Yeah, it's piss poor........:lol2: Cinder all the way....:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

toyah said:


> Butter cinders ... they will be exciting. Amel cinders just have those red speckles, will adding caramel make them yellow, make them disappear, or make something completely different?
> 
> Wonder what an anery cinder will look like?


I can't help but think that if a butter cinder looks like a yellow speckled white snake, the logical name for them is not going to be socially correct...

Anyone want a "Don't eat the yellow snow" corn?

My top combo at the moment, however, has still got to be the Caramel Sunkisseds - the Honeys I've seen photos of are GORGEOUS.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

serpenco still want a bundle for their anery c's 

Any pictures of an adult honey? I can only find hatchlings. My bookmark collection for corns is only tiny.

Mason


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> serpenco still want a bundle for their anery c's
> 
> Any pictures of an adult honey? I can only find hatchlings. My bookmark collection for corns is only tiny.
> 
> Mason


i DID know, but remind me what honey is? lol


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Honey is what Serpwidgets is currently calling his sunkissed caramels.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I can't help but think that if a butter cinder looks like a yellow speckled white snake, the logical name for them is not going to be socially correct...
> 
> Anyone want a "Don't eat the yellow snow" corn?


If they're yellow speckled off-white snakes, I was thinking more along the lines of popcorn...


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Any pictures of an adult honey? I can only find hatchlings. My bookmark collection for corns is only tiny.
> 
> Mason


Don't think you'll find any pics of adults yet they're just a new combo....


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

This is probably the oldest honey that you will be able to find on the internet.
http://www.herpregistry.com/acr/p/18/4446c.jpg


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

toyah said:


> Honey is what Serpwidgets is currently calling his sunkissed caramels.


oh of course it is lol.. i knew i had seen it
i was the one that put the pics up on here.. doh


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And I'd chew my arm off for a Topaz (Lava Caramel) ... they're equally gorgeously yellow, and I'm not a "yellow/orange" snake person.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh now there fantastic Florence the Topaz: Outdoors & Recently Shed - Photo Gallery

But then there's these Guess the morph  - The Cultivars (morphs)/Genetics Issues


----------

